# Help angelfish eggs!!!



## Guest (Oct 26, 2006)

This morning i woke up and found my biggest angel picking away at a plant. A closer look showed me thay were angelfish eggs. I was so shocked there were loads of fish around. They are in a community and now i have placed the pland into a 3 gallon tank With 1/2 water from the community and 1/2 new water. can anyone hepl me there is only about 20 on the leaf they ate the rest.

Thanks 
Sean


----------



## doggydad38 (Jan 18, 2005)

Provide plenty of water circulation. I fyou are lucky enough to have them hatch, you won't need to feed them until they become free swimming. That's about 7 to 10 days. Feed crushed flake and baby brine shrimp or microworms. Good luck!
Tony


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2006)

Ok yesterday another 150+ eggs were laid. I have put all of the eggs and what they were laid on into a 3 gallon tank With no gravel and a water pump.
It been about 24 hours and the eggs are looking more rounded and slightly yellow in colour. How long will i be able to know if they are infretile?
Thanks
sean


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

The infertile ones turn white. This would probably already be starting.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2006)

None of them are white they are all yellow!!!


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Sounds like you are in good shape


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2006)

I dont want 200+ fry what am i gonna do with em??? LOL

http://i146.photobucket.com/albums/r274/Betta52006/angelfish008.jpg

http://i146.photobucket.com/albums/r274/Betta52006/angelfish007-1.jpg
sorry funny angel cant see all of eggs!!!

(May not work)
sean


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

You shouldn't breed if you have no means of caring for the fish or a source to get rid of them....................


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

I don't think it was done on purpose. If it happened to me, I'd keep the eggs too.

But the fact remains that you need to do something with the babies, if they hatch, Betta5. I suggest you either find a used 30 gallon tank, or give the babies at wiggler stage to someone who can care for them. When they big enough, you can give/sell/trade to your LFS (or sell yourself).

Also, it is quite possible that not all of you 200 eggs will hatch and survive.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2006)

i can care for them, i dident breed them on purpose and i have 2 LFS that can take the babies that i raise. So :?


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2006)

Only a few left the majority of the eggs turned white. A few have tails on the eggs. Well at leased i know i have a breeding pair if the fry dont survive.
Thanks
Sean


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2006)

thanks next time they spawn i will leave the eggs for the parents to look after too much work for me!!! LOL


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Good idea. They'll do a much better job of it than a mere human could, and if they eat them, what do you care? You should be aware, though that once they start spawning they'll do it over & over & over & over.... eventually they'll stop eating the eggs and you'll be up to your eyeballs in fry. Not a bad thing, really, since it's so hard to find decent angels these days, and they're easy to sell.


----------



## rba (Aug 25, 2006)

Old Salt isn't kidding, at least up to your eyeballs in fry, and that's if you are tall.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2006)

No im like 5.4/5 ish. anyway TOS what do u mean What do you care???


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

He means if they eat the majority of them, thats less you have to worry about.


----------



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

They make good "free" food for the rest of your community. If by some lucky chance one or two survive...BONUS!


----------



## ultasol (Mar 12, 2006)

I bought two baby koi angels last year at the CNYAS auction. Lo and behold, I was very lucky and they are a pair. I've had four spawns thus far, and I finally pulled one (the others I let the community tank feast upon). I had quite a few fungus, but I now have in excess of 60 wigglers. I estimate they are 2 days from freeswimming. In addition, I recently had my bolivian rams spawn (which I also pulled) and a pair of GBR's spawn (which I didn't pull).
Thank goodness I gave up and finally gave into MTS (multiple tank syndrome) and now have the beginnings of a fishroom in the basement.
Good luck with your angel fry. I started three more microworm cultures tonight in preparation for freeswimmers!


----------

